# I'm on FIRE!



## Overread (Aug 7, 2020)

Not sure what this little moth is, its a micro moth which makes them harder to identify. I'm sure its one of the Tortricidae family, but that doesn't narrow it down too much. That said its a little beauty, even down to the patterning on the eyes and that "fire" scale tuft on the back. 


Taken with canon 7D and Sigma 70mm f2.8 macro.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 7, 2020)

Great shot, those are some really cool eyes.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 8, 2020)

Not sure of the ID, I've misplaced my book. Looks a fine specimen and a well detailed shot.


----------



## Overread (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks guys - I've been told its a Eudemis profundana, based on its scale tuft and the pattern of the crosslines.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice shot. It looks like a moth from the 70's with shag carpet on it.


----------

